

Ask HN: What's your motivational saying? - batgaijin

I don't know about you guys, but I need something stupid to say to myself to keep working on whatever late at night.<p>The phrase I've been repeating recently is "you are the backup". My main problem is always thinking about how someone smarter could solve an issue in a second or this would have been easier if I had done blah earlier in life.
======
jlengrand
Funny, I always have wallpapers with a saying to help me stay focused. :)

My favourite are those two :
[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4286043/walls_hn/wallpaper-18584.jp...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4286043/walls_hn/wallpaper-18584.jpg)
[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4286043/walls_hn/wallpaper-2090640....](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4286043/walls_hn/wallpaper-2090640.jpg)

But I also got those 2 quite often :
[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4286043/walls_hn/KISS___Keep_It_Sim...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4286043/walls_hn/KISS___Keep_It_Simple__Stupid_by_leikarnes.jpg)
<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4286043/walls_hn/wallpaper44969.jpg>

~~~
kombinatorics
"Do your work. Don't be stupid."

That is surprisingly effective.

~~~
jlengrand
Well, it's as simple as it can be :)

------
chrisbennet
When faced with something difficult at work I'll say:

"If it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be fun."

Sometimes I'll say it under my breath through gritted teeth..."

------
UX-UI-Guru
"If what you have done yesterday still looks big to you, you haven't done much
today." —Mike Krzyzewski

------
factorialboy
"Shut up."

(Addressed to the participants of my internal conversations..)

------
rukshn
Done is better than perfect

------
atnnn
If it's not worth doing your best, it's not worth doing at all.

------
subrat_rout
The biggest risk is not taking one.

------
looper42
"Lets finish it.."

